# New State Record King Mackerel



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

For Immediate Release
July 18, 2007 


State Record King Mackerel Landed 

A 63-pound, 1-ounce king mackerel caught on July 14th by Susan M. Smith of Virginia Beach has been certified as the new Virginia state record for the species by the Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament. 

Smith caught her fish while trolling off Sandbridge in the southern part of Virginia Beach with her husband, David Smith, on their boat Li’L Suzy. The king mackerel, which measured 65.25 inches in length and had a girth of 26 inches, hit a green, mackerel-back Mirrolure trolled near one of the yellow spoil site buoys. A twenty-minute battle ensued during which the mackerel nearly took all of the line off Smith’s reel twice.

The prior state record of 52-pounds, 2-ounces was caught on the Little Island Fishing Pier at Sandbridge by Andrew Allessio of Amherst on August 19, 1999.

For more information, contact Claude Bain, Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament, 968 S. Oriole Drive, Virginia Beach, VA 23451, (757) 491-5160, [email protected].


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

Yowser!... any pics of this monster?

~Brandon~


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Got a couple more pics of Smitty & the Mrs with her new state record fish in my e-mail last nite. Great job Sue*


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Pics man, we gotta hve pics.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

I copied these from another board.....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks for posting the pics, Rob! That quite a king for VA waters....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ya gotta see one in person sometimes to fully appreciate how big that is. I was in a tournament last year that was won by one that was #59 and that was a pig.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

After catching one over 30 last fall I appreciate it alot.... Kings are magnificent fish to catch. Emanuel is right but seeing a monster king is only the begining of it.. watching em feed is where it gets soo exciting


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Way to go Susan.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice catch, but with that being said, catching Kings off of a boat is as exciting as catching lobster from the seafood market.

Gimme a pin rig and the planks anyday.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I could soo disagree as I feel insulted, but arguing with a marine is pointless...... they only have forward, no reverse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sea2aeS said:


> I could soo disagree as I feel insulted, but arguing with a marine is pointless...... they only have forward, no reverse


watch yer mouth.... 

1990-1995 - HMM774. 

The Few, the proud....

OOOOh Rahhhhh.

Semper Fidelis


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Semper Fidelis....*



Nserch4Drum said:


> watch yer mouth....
> 
> 1990-1995 - HMM774.
> 
> ...


Ever find them FHB Sticker's Jarhead???  

You know I'm just joshin'...........


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> Nice catch, but with that being said, catching Kings off of a boat is as exciting as catching lobster from the seafood market.
> 
> Gimme a pin rig and the planks anyday.


It's still fun but I'd rather catch em off the planks too. My biggest is from a boat, over #30 although I think I'm going to beat that soon off the pier here in PCB. It's a little bit too easy for my liking.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Come on guys don't bust her bubble. 63lbs...who cares where it was caught from.


----------

